# Siebengebirge - Leichte Touren



## Splash (20. Juli 2005)

Hat hier noch jemand Interesse im Siebengebirge leichtere bzw langsamere Touren zu machen? 
Ich komme selber aus Rottbitze und fahre von dort aus meist um Asberg u.a. bis Rheinbreitbach oder alternativ Löwenburg/Lohrberg. Die Touren sind dann ~10-12 km/h, 500 hm auf 20-25 km. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch Profile posten.

Hat evtl jemand Interesse bei so was mit zu fahren?


----------



## Goldfisch (20. Juli 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier noch jemand Interesse im Siebengebirge leichtere bzw langsamere Touren zu machen?
> Ich komme selber aus Rottbitze und fahre von dort aus meist um Asberg u.a. bis Rheinbreitbach oder alternativ Löwenburg/Lohrberg. Die Touren sind dann ~10-12 km/h, 500 hm auf 20-25 km. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch Profile posten.
> 
> Hat evtl jemand Interesse bei so was mit zu fahren?



Klaro. Wie schonmal per PM gesagt man müsste einen Treffpunkt auf "halber Höhe" ausmachen...

Edit: Habe gerade deine Tour im LMB für heute gefunden. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich kann leider diese Woche nichts einrichten. in der kommenden Woche geht nur der Donnerstag. Dann aber gerne. Ich starte auch gern mit dir da oben. Allerdings kann es dann auf keinen Fall vor 18.30 Uhr losgehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (20. Juli 2005)

Hi Splash , also mich kannst Du da einplanen. Wenn es zeitlich paast bin ich gerne dabei. Mein Tempo kennst Du ja , das passt zusammen.  Vielleicht haben auch noch Inimtb etc. Interesse. Melde Dich doch mal. Hast Du eigentlich meine Email. Wenn nicht dann schick mal eine PM. Ach bitte poste doch mal ein Profil Deiner Tour.

Gruss Guido

 BTW : Bein den KLF-Touren bis Du natürlich weiterhin herzlich willkommen.  Schade dass Du nicht zum TTTT kommen konntest. Ich hätte mich auf ein Wiedersehen gefreut .



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier noch jemand Interesse im Siebengebirge leichtere bzw langsamere Touren zu machen?
> Ich komme selber aus Rottbitze und fahre von dort aus meist um Asberg u.a. bis Rheinbreitbach oder alternativ Löwenburg/Lohrberg. Die Touren sind dann ~10-12 km/h, 500 hm auf 20-25 km. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch Profile posten.
> 
> Hat evtl jemand Interesse bei so was mit zu fahren?


----------



## Splash (20. Juli 2005)

Cheetah und ich waren heute schon mal ein wenig unterwegs. Dabei ging es von Rottbitze am Leyberg vorbei, über das Auge Gottes ins Honnefer Tal. Von dort aus zur Mäckihütte hoch, weiter zur Servatiuskapelle und dann noch eine kleine Runde an Rottbitze seitlich vorbei. Mir hat es richtig Laune gemacht und hier wäre die Kurve:







@Guido: Ich werde sicherlich auch das ein oder andere mal zu den Königsforst-Touren kommen - schliesslich komme ich gerne auch mal was rum und lerne andere Gegenden kennen. TTTT hat mir leider meine Tochter und die Nachbarn vermiest (letztere feierten bis morgens um 5 und meine Tochter hielt mich darauf wach. Da war der Sonntag dann komplett gelaufen. Ich hoffe, dass so was in nicht allzuweiter Zukunft noch mal organisiert wird und dann das Wetter auch so klasse ist ...


----------



## Redking (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo 

ich habe schon Interesse so etwas mit zufahren. Bei mir wird es aber erst ab dem 1.August wieder klappen! Es sei denn diesen Freitag(22) oder Samstags(23)? 

Wenn ein konkreter Termin feststeht und ich Zeit habe bin ich dabei.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Splash (21. Juli 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich habe schon Interesse so etwas mit zufahren. Bei mir wird es aber erst ab dem 1.August wieder klappen! Es sei denn diesen Freitag(22) oder Samstags(23)?
> 
> ...


Diesen Samstag wollte ich selber recht früh fahren, da ich an dem Tag viel Programm habe und daher alleine fahren. Man könnte aber mal als Feiertagsrunde den 2. ode 3. August fest halten oder das Wochenende davor/danach.


----------



## Waldbiker (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
könnte am 30.07.05 14:00 Uhr.
Treffpunkt: Auffahrt Parkplatz zum Asberg.
Ist an der Abfahrt zwischen Rottbitze und Kretzhaus (Baumschule
Siebengebirge neben Eisenbahnbrücke) Richtung Bruchhausen-Unkel

Gruß Waldbiker

PS. Habe auf meiner Seite, "Wer radelt mit" auch schon von anderen 
Interresse mitgeteilt bekommen. 
Vielleicht können wir zusammen fahren, wenn Ihr Lust habt, dann sehen wir
uns am 30.07.05 um 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## Splash (23. Juli 2005)

30.7. ist auch ne Idee - da dürfte ich aller Voraussicht nach dabei sein 
Aber mal blöd gefragt: Was für ne Seite meinst Du?

Wer aber morgen schon mal nix vor hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1048


----------



## Seiffer (23. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht fahren wir (ich und Kumpel) demnächst auch mal mit. Muss aber noch was für meine Kondition tun *g* Denn so ganz komm ich da noch nicht mit...


----------



## Montana (24. Juli 2005)

Schade , morgen bzw. nachher gehts nicht. Das ist zu kurzfristig. Aber ich hätte schon mal Interresse an Deiner 7GLT    
VG Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> 30.7. ist auch ne Idee - da dürfte ich aller Voraussicht nach dabei sein
> Aber mal blöd gefragt: Was für ne Seite meinst Du?
> 
> Wer aber morgen schon mal nix vor hat:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1048


----------



## Splash (24. Juli 2005)

Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fahren wir (ich und Kumpel) demnächst auch mal mit. Muss aber noch was für meine Kondition tun *g* Denn so ganz komm ich da noch nicht mit...




Bei nem Schnitt von 17,25 km/h willste ned mitkommen?? Willste mich veräppeln? Wir fahren eher im Schnitt 5 km/h langsamer (von den letzten Touren her) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (24. Juli 2005)

Ich bin aber dann nach 1,5 std tot *g* außerdem ist es meistens relativ wenig trail, eher der typische Waldweg. 

Heute ist mir auch zu kurzfristig, hab seit gestern 0 mm Federweg (wenn man so blöd ist und ein "bißchen" Luft ablässt, darf man seine Gabel danach wieder neu einstellen)


----------



## Waldbiker (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
meine natürlich das Thema, "Wer radelt mit".

Gruß Waldbiker


----------



## Splash (24. Juli 2005)

Wir (Harnas, Cheetah und ich) waren heute ausgehen vom Parkplatz Margarethenhöhe aus wieder unterwegs und haben Bad Honnef diesmal als 2 Täler genommen, da wir zwischenzeitlich wieder aufwärts zum Auge Gottes hoch sind, um uns den Grenzbachtrail nicht entgehen zu lassen. Am Schluss haben wir dann von Rhöndorf aus den Aufstieg zum Lohrbergrundweg gefahren, der zwar sehr viel Spass gemacht hat, aber m.E. auch nicht ganz ohne war. 

Profil hier:







@Seiffer: Lass es doch einfach mal langsamer angehen. Dann hälts auch länger vor ...

@Waldbiker: Habe das Thema nun auch gefunden. Bei dem Titel hatte ich es vorher immer überlesen :/. Wegen Samstag scaue ich mal, versuche aber zu kommen....


----------



## Seiffer (24. Juli 2005)

Holla, schon nicht schlecht. Da wäre ich ja besser mal mit gefahren. Aber seit eben hat zumindest meine Gabel wieder Dämpfung. Splash, die Einteilung der Geschwindigkeit ist ein großes Problem.


----------



## Harnas (24. Juli 2005)

Sehr schöne Tour! War alles drin, was das Bikerherz höher schlagen läßt  
Super Trails, alles da, um an meinen technischen Schwächen zu feilen  .
Ordentliche Anstiege zum Verbessern der Kondition und die entsprechenden Pausen, damit das Ganze nicht zu anstrengend wird  .


----------



## Redking (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Splash

Am 2 August kann ich nicht aber der 3.te wäre gut! Vielleicht schaffe ich es am 30ten mitzukommen. Müsst mir nur den genauen Startpunkt sagen. In Rottbitze kenne ich nur den Boergends! 

Schön das ihr gestern viel Spaß hattet!    Ich hatte in Luxemburg extrem viel Spaß!  

Hoffe das ich diese Woche häufiger reinschauen kann!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (29. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem der Fred ja massiv eingeschlafen ist, wollt ich den mal wieder ausbuddeln. 

Ich war heute mal eine kleine Runde im 7GB unterwegs. Ausgangsbasis war Rottbitze, von wo aus es am Himberger See vorbei runter ins Mucherwiesental ging und von dort aus zum Auge Gottes und weiter im Bereich Zehrbruch und Asberg wieder zurück nach Rottbitze. Waren auf 19,5 km knappe 420 hm und vom Wetter her richtig schön. Muss nur wieder zu ein wenig Ausdauer und mehr Regelmässigkeit finden...

Da ja am Dienstag die TT Siegestour ist, wollte ich wohl am Dönerstag wieder fahren - ggf auch als Nightride oder so (ggf Abends). Jemand Interesse??


----------



## Seiffer (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich werd gleich (10 Uhr) mal die Gegend um Elgenroth (bei Montabaur) unsicher machen. Komme leider im Moment (fast) überhaupt nicht mehr zum Biken. 

Merkt man sowohl an Kondition als auch an Fahrergewicht *grrrr* unter der Woche ist auch ganz schlecht, komme zur Zeit so gut wie nie vor 20:30 von der Arbeit weg


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2005)

Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> Merkt man sowohl an Kondition als auch an Fahrergewicht *grrrr* unter der Woche ist auch ganz schlecht, komme zur Zeit so gut wie nie vor 20:30 von der Arbeit weg



Dafür hab ich mir jetzt mal ein wenig Licht für auffn Lenker gegönnt. Das muss aber noch eingeweiht werden ...


----------



## Splash (19. Februar 2006)

Um den Fred mal wieder aus dem Keller zu holen: Heute haben wir mal wieder eine schöne Tour im Siebengebirge gemacht. Die Tour war diesmal nicht im LMB, da wir ein wenig Material testen wollten. Dabei waren:

Lipoly (Lars)
Redking (Klaus)
und meine Wenigkeit

Startpunkt war Bad Honnef Rottbitze, von wo aus wir am Himberger See vorbei in Richtung Mucherwiesental gefahren sind. Dort sind wir auf halber Strecke wieder bergauf in Richtung Leyberg gefahren.





Die Aussicht war klasse




Danach gab es die ein oder andere Fahrtechnikeinlage:
















Dann ging es weiter zur Barbarahütte (weiss jemand warum das da so heisst, wo ja da gar keine Hütte steht?) und dann weiter zum Auge Gottes. Dann ging es weiter in Richtung Breite Heide und von dort bergauf zum Asberg.
















Vom Asberg aus ging es dann wieder nach Rottbitze. War aus meiner Sicht eine schöne und spassige Tour


----------



## Giom (19. Februar 2006)

Hi,
da habt ihr mal schwein gehabt mit dem wetter heute! ich war am samstag auch 3 stunden im siebengebirge, es die ganze zeit geregnet. 
Die nächsten wochen bin ich aber nicht dort zu sichten wegen schiurlaub, aber danach sehen wir uns bestimmt im gebirge! und hoffentlch mit schönen wetter.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Redking (19. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Fred mal wieder aus dem Keller zu holen: Heute haben wir mal wieder eine schöne Tour im Siebengebirge gemacht. Die Tour war diesmal nicht im LMB, da wir ein wenig Material testen wollten. Dabei waren:
> 
> Lipoly (Lars)
> Redking (Klaus)
> ...



Hallo Michael,
danke für die Tour.  
Schöne Bilder. 

Ach so ich bin platt bin erst mal nach der Dusche und dem Essen eingepennt.
Ich hätte auch nicht mit dem Luftdruck von 1,5 bar am Hinterreifen fahren sollen! 

Freue mich schon auf nächste Mal. 

Ich fand es klasse.  

Gruß
Klaus

P.s. Beherzige deine Ansage!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Februar 2006)

Hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen, war auch heute Nachmittag im 7GB unterwegs.  Wetter war gigantisch und Bodenverhältnisse wiedererwartend i.O. Allerdings war ich bissel fleissiger . Schöne Bilder


----------



## Holzlarer (20. Februar 2006)

hallo zusammen, hey sind ja wirklich klasse bilder.  falls nochmal ne leichte tour(ohne fahrtechnikeinlage) geplant ist würd ich gerne mitmachen. andreas kennt ja noch meine (nicht vorhandenen) fähigkeiten, von der wahner-heide-tour. war am fr auch im 7gb hatte aber nachher kein wetterglück mehr und die wege waren auch tief ohne ende, was sich besonders an der löwenburg in brennenden oberschenkel bemerkbar machte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gut das es auch Holzsteg-Passagen gibt 


weiter unten war mal vom grenzbachtrail die rede, hat da einer fotos von oder kann mal den einstieg beschreiben?

gruss holzlarer


----------



## Redking (20. Februar 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen, hey sind ja wirklich klasse bilder.
> weiter unten war mal vom grenzbachtrail die rede, hat da einer fotos von oder kann mal den einstieg beschreiben?
> 
> gruss holzlarer




Hallo,

Also ohne hier etwas falsches zu schreiben. Der Grenzbachtrail ist glaube ich ohne Fahrtechnik nicht so einfach zu bewaltigen.

Einstieg ist einige Meter XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX . So hat es mir zumindestens Splash gezeigt.

Gruß
Klaus

Zensur


----------



## Splash (20. Februar 2006)

Es wird sicherlich noch die ein oder andere leichte Tour im Siebengebirge folgen.

Der Einstieg zum Grenzbachtrail ist in der Nähe des Auge Gottes, allerdings äusserlich nicht zu erkennen, wenn man ihn nicht gefahren hat. Daher bringt es nix, wenn man es hier erklärt. Fotos wären warscheinlich auch nichtssagend. Der Trail sollte allerdings nur befahren werden, wenn man weiss, was man tut. Ich freue mich auch schon wieder drauf, wenns was trockener wird und man da lang kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (20. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Daher bringt es nix, wenn man es hier erklärt.



Man sollte den Einstieg auch nicht hier im Forum beschreiben!  

VG

Jürgen


----------



## Splash (20. Februar 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte den Einstieg auch nicht hier im Forum beschreiben!
> 
> VG
> Jürgen



Das kommt ja auch noch dazu. Zumindest was die Trails im Siebengebirge angeht. Sonst wird der ein oder andere noch heiss und man kann gar nix mehr im 7GB machen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt ja auch noch dazu. Zumindest was die Trails im Siebengebirge angeht. Sonst wird der ein oder andere noch heiss und man kann gar nix mehr im 7GB machen.



Soviel zum Thema "IG" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






> Zielsetzung der IG ist es:
> 
> * Biker im Einzugsgebiet zusammen zu bringen
> * gemeinsame Aktivitäten zu planen
> ...


----------



## Lipoly (20. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grenzbachtrail ist glaube ich ohne Fahrtechnik nicht so einfach zu bewaltigen.



man muss nur abgebrüht genug sein! hat man doch am rinnentrail gesehen das da mim billig CC-hardtail ohne fahrtechnik ganz locker hinter den federwegmonstern herkam  
aber wirklich! der trail macht nur mit genug speed spaß(is beim rinnentrail so!) und da sollte man wirkliches wissen welche linie man erst recht im nassen fahren kann!


lars


----------



## Splash (20. Februar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel zum Thema "IG"



Ist ja keine Geheimniskrämerei was hier betrieben wird. Wer mal mit auf so ne Tour kommt, bekommts ja auch gezeigt. Nur ist im Siebengebirge 2,5m-Regelung und da halte ich es nicht für besonders klug, wenn man dann in einem öffentlichen Forum Werbung mit Bildern für Trails macht, die man gerne fährt. Da dürfte auch der ein oder andere Nicht-Biker oder Anti-Biker drauf aufmerksam werden. Probleme, die man wo anders hier in der Umgebung sicherlich nicht hat ...

Oder wo siehst Du den Widerspruch zu den Vorsätzen der IG?


----------



## Waschbaer (20. Februar 2006)

Im Übrigen muß auch nicht jeder Biker wissen wo der Trail liegt, da der Trail zum größten Teil aus lockerem Waldboden besteht und es ganz besonders eine Stelle gibt, die eine Ruhepause im Winter dringend nötig hätte.

P.S.: Und auch sonst täte es gerade diesem Pfad gut, nicht so viel befahren zu werden.


----------



## Holzlarer (20. Februar 2006)

hallo, erstmal danke für die prompten antworten. glaube nach den ausführungen hat sich der trail für mich aufgrund meiner fahrtechnik eh erledigt. berghoch geht es zwar recht gut, bergab hab ich aber noch einige probleme. da hilft halt nur üben.


> Es wird sicherlich noch die ein oder andere leichte Tour im Siebengebirge folgen.


 werde das angebot dann dankend annehmen.

das thema trailbeschreibung im 7gb scheint ja ein heisses eisen zu sein. ist angesichts der 2,5 mtr-regelung und des am we überlaufenen naherholungsgebiet auch verständlich. habe das glück manchmal auch während der woche und vormittags fahren zu können und da ist es dort menschenleer. hoffe daher, das hier in dem thread noch weiter so schöne tourbeschreibungen wie die von splash folgen(mit bildern), die auch zum nachfahren animieren. geheimtipps oder trails, die sehr anfällig sind sollten finde ich schon geheim bleiben oder bei einer gemeinsamen tour gezeigt werden.


----------



## Redking (20. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trail sollte allerdings nur befahren werden, wenn man weiss, was man tut. Ich freue mich auch schon wieder drauf, wenns was trockener wird und man da lang kann ...


HI Michael,
also ich weiß jetzt wo es rein geht! 
Und ich werde ihn wohl wenn es in den nächsten Tagen trocken ist mal fahren! 
Auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht kenne! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (20. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> man muss nur abgebrüht genug sein! hat man doch am rinnentrail gesehen das da mim billig CC-hardtail ohne fahrtechnik ganz locker hinter den federwegmonstern herkam
> aber wirklich! der trail macht nur mit genug speed spaß(is beim rinnentrail so!) und da sollte man wirkliches wissen welche linie man erst recht im nassen fahren kann!
> 
> 
> lars


Hallo Lars,
das stimmt aber nur weil der Hausherr uns ausgebremst hat!  
Und auch langsam macht es Spaß  aber mit Speed ist es der KICK!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (21. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> HI Michael,
> also ich weiß jetzt wo es rein geht!
> Und ich werde ihn wohl wenn es in den nächsten Tagen trocken ist mal fahren!
> Auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht kenne!
> ...



ICH BIN DABEI
marcus is sich ziemlich sicher das ich am WE wieder biken kann! heute kommt die gabel!

lars


----------



## Splash (21. Februar 2006)

Mal anders gefragt: 

*Wer hätte denn Bock auf n Nightride im südlichen Siebengebirge? *
Allerdings sollte es dafür n bisserl trockener sein. Als Streckenführung stelle ich mir das dann ähnlich dem letzten Sonntag vor, nur dass wir die erste Abfahrt (Mucherwiesental) auslassen würden und statt dessen auf den Himmerich, um dort eine tolle Aussicht zu geniessen.


----------



## Redking (21. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Mal anders gefragt:
> 
> *Wer hätte denn Bock auf n Nightride im südlichen Siebengebirge? *
> Allerdings sollte es dafür n bisserl trockener sein. Als Streckenführung stelle ich mir das dann ähnlich dem letzten Sonntag vor, nur dass wir die erste Abfahrt (Mucherwiesental) auslassen würden und statt dessen auf den Himmerich, um dort eine tolle Aussicht zu geniessen.



Hallo Michael,
ich kann zwar schon gut im Dunklen sehen, aber die Aussicht genießen wird wohl sich nur auf die Lichter im Tal beschränken!   

Dann sag mal dem Wettergott bescheid das er den Hahn zudreht 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (21. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> ich kann zwar schon gut im Dunklen sehen, aber die Aussicht genießen wird wohl sich nur auf die Lichter im Tal beschränken!
> 
> Dann sag mal dem Wettergott bescheid das er den Hahn zudreht
> ...



Die Aussicht wäre Bonn und das Vorgebirge bei Nacht. Also quasi Lichterchen gucken.  
Für Trails sollte man dann aber doch Licht haben oder würdest Du Dir die Rinne in Dunkelheit zutrauen?


----------



## Redking (21. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussicht wäre Bonn und das Vorgebirge bei Nacht. Also quasi Lichterchen gucken.
> Für Trails sollte man dann aber doch Licht haben oder würdest Du Dir die Rinne in Dunkelheit zutrauen?



Klar wenn der Mond scheint! Und dann schön langsam! 

Bin ja auch schon mal den Bitweg im Dunklen gebrettert! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Fungrisu (23. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Mal anders gefragt:
> 
> *Wer hätte denn Bock auf n Nightride im südlichen Siebengebirge? *
> Allerdings sollte es dafür n bisserl trockener sein. Als Streckenführung stelle ich mir das dann ähnlich dem letzten Sonntag vor, nur dass wir die erste Abfahrt (Mucherwiesental) auslassen würden und statt dessen auf den Himmerich, um dort eine tolle Aussicht zu geniessen.



Tach zusammen,
wann wollt ihr denn den Nightright fahren?
Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss würde ich mich auch anschließen!!!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (23. Februar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> wann wollt ihr denn den Nightright fahren?
> Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss würde ich mich auch anschließen!!!
> 
> Gruß Jörg




Ich bin da recht flexibel. Es sollte halt halbwegs trocken sein und so viele Interessenten haben sich ja ausser Dir noch nicht gemeldet ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> ...und so viele Interessenten haben sich ja ausser Dir noch nicht gemeldet ...



Kommt date, kommen vielleicht Interessenten....... die liegen hier auf der Lauer  !


----------



## Schnegge (23. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt date, kommen vielleicht Interessenten....... die liegen hier auf der Lauer  !


Genau


----------



## Fungrisu (23. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt date, kommen vielleicht Interessenten....... die liegen hier auf der Lauer  !



Ich stelle jetzt für Dienstag einen Termin ins LMB.
Also das Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
Für alle die auf der Lauer liegen ihr könnt euch eintragen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (23. Februar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle jetzt für Dienstag einen Termin ins LMB.
> Also das Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
> Für alle die auf der Lauer liegen ihr könnt euch eintragen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Liege zwar auf der Lauer  , aber Dienstag könnte bei mir eng werden. Muss ich, wenn ich Pesch hab, lange malochen  . Aber ich werd mal vorsichtshalber das bike in den Kofferaum werfen....

Gruß jörg


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle jetzt für Dienstag einen Termin ins LMB.
> Also das Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
> Für alle die auf der Lauer liegen ihr könnt euch eintragen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Hallo Jörg, da ich auch liege 
Ist die Haltestelle unter der Brücke???
Wenn nicht bräuchte ich einen Straßennamen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Fungrisu (23. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg, da ich auch liege
> Ist die Haltestelle unter der Brücke???
> Wenn nicht bräuchte ich einen Straßennamen!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus,
ja unter der Brücke.
Das ist Königswintererstr. Ecke Oberkassler Str.
Da ist ein großer P&R Parkplatz und die Haltestelle Ramersdorf.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Splash (23. Februar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle jetzt für Dienstag einen Termin ins LMB.



Blöder Termin für mich bzw 18:15 ist recht früh. Ich muss mal gucken wie ich mich losreissen kann, da der Karnevalszug bei uns im Ort an dem Tag ist ...


----------



## Fungrisu (24. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Blöder Termin für mich bzw 18:15 ist recht früh. Ich muss mal gucken wie ich mich losreissen kann, da der Karnevalszug bei uns im Ort an dem Tag ist ...



Ich dachte am Dienstag hätten alle genug von Karneval und könnten sich wieder auf das biken konzentrieren


----------



## Micki (24. Februar 2006)

Sorry wenn ich mich hier kurz einschalte. Wie ist denn zur Zeit die Bodenbeschaffenheit im 7G? Trocken oder schlammig?

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (24. Februar 2006)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wenn ich mich hier kurz einschalte. Wie ist denn zur Zeit die Bodenbeschaffenheit im 7G? Trocken oder schlammig?
> 
> Gruß
> Micki



is ok! also wir hatten letzen SO griffigen boden könnte man sagen! so dreckig war ich eigendlich nicht


----------



## Splash (24. Februar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte am Dienstag hätten alle genug von Karneval und könnten sich wieder auf das biken konzentrieren


Eigentlich hab ich ja jetzt schon genug von Karneval. Aber das sind Papa-Pflichten ...  
Habe mich mal unter Vorbehalt eigetragen. Dürfte zu 80% klappen 




			
				Micki schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wenn ich mich hier kurz einschalte. Wie ist denn zur Zeit die Bodenbeschaffenheit im 7G? Trocken oder schlammig?
> 
> Gruß
> Micki



Stand gestern: Boden leicht angefroren und hart, sehr wenig schlammig. Mein Bike sah nach 3h noch so aus, dass man es fast nicht hätte putzen brauchen. Nur an Pfützen und anderen Wasseransammlungen macht man sich dreckig.


----------



## Fungrisu (24. Februar 2006)

So langsam wird es ja was. Ich denke das noch zwei 7Hiller mitkommen werden.
@ grüner Frosch Du kannst doch mit dem Bike kommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Splash (24. Februar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam wird es ja was. Ich denke das noch zwei 7Hiller mitkommen werden.
> @ grüner Frosch Du kannst doch mit dem Bike kommen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Heute waren Cheetah und ich auch im 7GB ne kleine Runde unterwegs. Da ist uns doch glatt euer Harald übern Weg gefahren . Der ist ja unverkennbar an seinem Rädchen


----------



## Micki (24. Februar 2006)

OK, danke für die Infos.


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle jetzt für Dienstag einen Termin ins LMB.
> Also das Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
> Für alle die auf der Lauer liegen ihr könnt euch eintragen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Ich bin raus , bei dem Wetter habe ich keine Lust! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (28. Februar 2006)

Ich muss mich leider auch abmelden. Ich liebe zwar das Wetter, fühle mich aber gerade nicht wirklich fit. Wenns für ne Stunde GA reicht, fahr ich besser so ...


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich leider auch abmelden. Ich liebe zwar das Wetter, fühle mich aber gerade nicht wirklich fit. Wenns für ne Stunde GA reicht, fahr ich besser so ...



Hallo Michael,
wie du liebst Regen?? 
Bin ja schon nass wenn ich am Treffpunkt bin! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (28. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> wie du liebst Regen??
> Bin ja schon nass wenn ich am Treffpunkt bin!
> 
> ...




Regen? Wo lebst Du denn? Hier ist schönster Schneefall ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Regen? Wo lebst Du denn? Hier ist schönster Schneefall ...


Im Tal!   
Und bis Ramersdorf sind es ca.18 Km!  
Also nur Regen!:kotz: 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo Jörg,

selbst mir ist es zu naß von oben , daher werd ich etwas zuhause "fahren".

Aber ich hoffe, das dass nicht die letzte Tour unterhalb der Woche von Dir ist/war!

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Lipoly (28. Februar 2006)

WAS SEIT IHR DENN ALLES FÜR MÄDCHEN!?!?! Müsste ich morgen nicht um 4:15 austehen wäre ich dabei


----------



## Delgado (28. Februar 2006)

Ihr seid alles Mädchen    

Volker, Markus und ich waren gestern Tiefschnee/-schlamm-Biken  

Heute geht's weiter  



"Alles für den Dackel, ....... "


----------



## Holzlarer (28. Februar 2006)

regen im 7GB? die fotos von heute sprechen eine andere sprache. der schnee war zwar nass aber dafür unheimlisch griffig, selbst an steilen stellen kein durchdrehen. bin etwas mehr als 2std gefahren und hatte anfangs selbst auf der kasseler heide und im ennert viel schnee. auf der rückfahrt musste ich zugegebenermaßen die ein oder andere dusche einstecken. und graupelkörner sind bei dem starken wind auch kein vergnügen. aber hat sich gelohnt, im 7GB wars ein wirkliches Wintermärchen!!! und sogar mal unberührten schnee auf den wegen. für heute stand doch nur ein nightride drinne und ohne licht macht das nicht wirklich spass , oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2006)

Danke Jörg und Uwe es war eine schöne Tour!

Nachdem ich mich dann gegen 16:45 doch entschlossen hatte beim Nightride durch Siebengebirge anwesend zu sein fuhr ich los.
Bei widrigen Witterungsverhältnissen war ich pünktlich am Treffpunkt!
Nach kurzer Wartezeit gings los. Wo es lang ging weiß ich nicht mehr da mein Gehirn eingefroren war. 

Nochmal Danke! Bin dafür das es wiederholt werden sollte und dann bei guten Wetter und auch mit Mitfahrern!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Jörg und Uwe ??? es war eine schöne Tour!



Hmmm....ich kann mich nicht erinnern, die Tour ausgeschrieben zu haben.

Jörg hatte mir telefonisch abgesagt und dann bin ich von Mehlem halt durch den Kottenforst durch diverse Schneeverwehungen nach Hause geradelt.


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm....ich kann mich nicht erinnern, die Tour ausgeschrieben zu haben.
> 
> Jörg hatte mir telefonisch abgesagt und dann bin ich von Mehlem halt durch den Kottenforst durch diverse Schneeverwehungen nach Hause geradelt.



Stimmt Uwe, aber ihr beiden wart noch angemeldet als ich losfuhr! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Uwe, aber ihr beiden wart noch angemeldet als ich losfuhr!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Tja, ich genieße leider nicht, wie viele Andere hier, den Luxus der Internetnutzung auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Redking (28. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich genieße leider nicht, wie viele Andere hier, den Luxus der Internetnutzung auf der Arbeit.


Tja, ich genieße nicht den Luxus einer Arbeit!


----------



## Fungrisu (1. März 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm....ich kann mich nicht erinnern, die Tour ausgeschrieben zu haben.
> 
> Jörg hatte mir telefonisch abgesagt und dann bin ich von Mehlem halt durch den Kottenforst durch diverse Schneeverwehungen nach Hause geradelt.



Als ich um 16.30 im LMB nachgeschaut habe stand nur noch der Uwe als einziger angemeldt. Und bei dem Sau Wetter gestern wollte ich nicht um eine Erkältung betteln.
Hat aber alles nichts gebracht jetzt liege ich flach  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. März 2006)

Gute Besserung! Auch in der Eifel gab es gestern zeitweise Schneetreiben eines Kalibers, bei dem man schon ungern zu Fuß, geschweige denn mit dem Rad, unterwegs ist.

Nach dem heutigen metereologischen Frühlingsanfang kann es wettermäßig nur "besser" werden - insoweit: Freue mich ebenfalls auf die Wiederholung bzw. Neuplanung dieser Tour.


----------



## Holzlarer (1. März 2006)

konnt es nicht lassen und hab heut nochmal ne "frühlings"-tour im 7gb gemacht. musste aber schnell feststellen, das die schneehöhen mittlerweile ausmasse angenommen haben, die halbwegs vernünftiges fahren nicht mehr zulassen. irgendwie hat man das gefühl im treibsand zu stecken. hab mich dann auf die kasseker heide zurückgezogen und mich prompt verfahren was mich zu diesem schönen hinderniss brachte(natürlich dick vereist)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Komisch auch das trotz tiefschneefahrens das rad eher nach schlammcatchen aussah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber schön wars trotzdem im maerzschnee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aber mal ehrlich so langsam könnts dann doch mal frühling werden.

ach ja kurz frage: gibts ne möglichkeit die größe eines bildes, welches ich hier im forum über "grafik einfügen" darstellen will zu verändern?


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. März 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja kurz frage: gibts ne möglichkeit die größe eines bildes, welches ich hier im forum über "grafik einfügen" darstellen will zu verändern?


 
Ja, vor Hochladen ins Forum an Deinem PC mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Gibt es z. B als kostenlosen Download von Irfan (http://www.irfanview.com/).


----------



## Holzlarer (1. März 2006)

> Zitat von *Eifelwolf*
> Ja, vor Hochladen ins Forum an Deinem PC mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Gibt es z. B als kostenlosen Download von Irfan (http://www.irfanview.com/).



danke für die schnelle antwort. jau das hab ich und das ist gut. hab dann nur das problem, das ich die bilder in meine galerie hochlade. dann kann ich entweder das thumbnail nehmen, welches doch arg klein ist oder das original. dieses müsste ich dann aber extra fürs forum verändern, ist mir dann aber wiederum zu klein für die galerie    naja, werd wohl demnächst die thumbnails nehmen und wer es sich angucken will kann ja in die galerie gehen. ist halt nur blöd wenn man von einer anderen seite ein bild einfügen will, das kann man dann leider nicht einpassen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. März 2006)

Wenn Du die Thumbnails beim Verfassen Deiner Antwort als "Anhang" Deinem Beitrag zufügst (unter der Rubrik "Zusätzliche Einstellungen" unterhalb der Rubrik "Auf Thema antworten"), so öffnet sich beim Anklicken des Thumbnails das Bild sozusagen in voller Pracht  (die Dateigröße ist allerdings seitens des Forums beschränkt).

Ein Beispiel siehst Du bei diesem Beitrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2506604&postcount=596

Wenn Du jedoch ein Bild aus dem Internet hier im Forum (quasi nochmals) einstellen und dabei die Größe verändern möchtest, fällt mir auch nur der Umweg über Dein "Fotoalbum" hier im Forum ein; also Bild auf Deinen PC herunterladen, mit Irfan auf die gewünschte Größe bringen und in Deinem Fotoalbum abspeichern und im Beitrag einbauen. Vielleicht gibt es noch ander Möglichkeiten - wäre auch für mich interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (1. März 2006)

das mit dem anhang ist aber ein guter tipp, weil ich dafür nicht extra ein bild in mein fotoalbum laden muss. tja sonst halt fotoalbum oder die anderen müssen halt was mehr scrollen


----------



## Splash (5. März 2006)

Klaus (REDKING) und ich entschieden uns heute mehr oder weniger spontan das schöne Wetter doch noch mal auszunutzen, da die Wetterfrösche für kommendes Wochenende Regen herbeizurufen scheinen.

Start war Rottbitze und wir sind von dort aus auf breiten Wegen via Servatius in Richtung Löwenburg gefahren. 




Am Löwenburger Hof konnten wir dann Kids und grossen Kids beim Rodeln zugucken. Die Idee des Snow-Downhills haben wir aufgrund der grossen Zahl Minderjähriger gleich wieder verworfen 




Von dort ging es weiter zur Aussichtsplattform am Lohrberg, wo wir einen Moment die Aussicht genossen, bevor es dann weiter ging










Wir sind dann noch am VVS-Grillplatz vorbei und dann über Ittenbach und den Stellweg nach Rottbitze. Bis auf eine kleine Ausnahme war es eine schöne Tour. In Summe waren es dann 9 Winterpokalpunkte, die mit 400 hm und knapp 20 km eingefahren wurden. Gerade auf dem letzten Stück hatte ich trotz 2.4er NobbyNics mit dem Grip zu kämpfen.


----------



## Redking (5. März 2006)

Danke Michael für die Tour!











*Komisch das mein Bild anders aussieht als deins!*















Komisch mein Norbert lief ganz ordentlich! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (6. März 2006)

@klaus:


> Komisch mein Norbert lief ganz ordentlich!


 
... Du fährst ja auch ein Stumpjumper   und wahrscheinlich die 2.25er (die haben nen super Grip auf nahezu jeden Untergrund)

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Redking (6. März 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @klaus:
> 
> 
> ... Du fährst ja auch ein Stumpjumper   und wahrscheinlich die 2.25er (die haben nen super Grip auf nahezu jeden Untergrund)
> ...



Hallo Udo,
ist aber auch ein 2.4" Nobby, den aber nur vorne! Hinten muss noch der Albert 2.25" arbeiten! Wenn der runter ist kommt dort auch ein 2.4 Nobby drauf. 
Der ist nämlich schmaler und flacher als der Dicke Albert!
Es lag aber auch an der Geschwindigkeit, denn die stabilisiert! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus (REDKING) und ich entschieden uns heute mehr oder weniger spontan das schöne Wetter doch noch mal auszunutzen, da die Wetterfrösche für kommendes Wochenende Regen herbeizurufen scheinen.


Die Bedingungen waren geradezu traumhaft gestern morgen, denn frohen Mutes war ich auch in Begleitung unterwegs ins 7GB! ... Bis plötzlich zur Mittagszeit ziehmlich rasch die Frühlingssonne einer herranrückenden Schneewand wich . Gerade auf der Höhe der Aussichtspunkte oberhalb von Oberkassel begann es erst leicht zu schneien. Im späteren Verlauf wurde dann kurzerhand aus dem trampelnden Biker ein trampelnder Schneemann . Ausgewichen zur Flachlandetappe Rhein - Sieg, dann über Troisdorf in die Wahnher Heide Richtung Lohmar (erneuter heftiger Schneeschauer) fanden sich dann auch hier wieder traumahfte Bodenbedingungen durch die min. 2cm Neuschnee. Kreuz und Quer durch den Lohmarer Forest bis Franz Häusschen und übersetzend in Siegburger/Seeligentaler Gebiet bis vor meine Haustür war es letzendlich doch eine schöne, wenn auch nicht unbedingt so frühlingshafte Tour.


----------



## Splash (12. März 2006)

Das Wetter scheint ja richtig schön zu sein. Aus diesem Grunde für Kurzentschlossene: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2150


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2006)

Hallo Splash,


			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter scheint ja richtig schön zu sein. Aus diesem Grunde für Kurzentschlossene: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2150


leider zu spät ins LMB gestellt. Bin gerade von einer lockeren Siebengebirgstour zurück. 16 Punkte. Tour führte von Siegburg über HEISTERBACHROTH-ÖLBERG-MARGARETENHÖHE-STELLWEG-AUGE GOTTES nach RHEINBREITBACH und am Rhein zurück. Wetter war Klasse, nur mit den Läufern am Rheinufer hatte ich Probleme , die liefen auf dem Radweg und nicht auf dem Fußweg.

Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour heute Nachmittag.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (12. März 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Splash,
> 
> leider zu spät ins LMB gestellt. Bin gerade von einer lockeren Siebengebirgstour zurück. 16 Punkte. Tour führte von Siegburg über HEISTERBACHROTH-ÖLBERG-MARGARETENHÖHE-STELLWEG-AUGE GOTTES nach RHEINBREITBACH und am Rhein zurück. Wetter war Klasse, nur mit den Läufern am Rheinufer hatte ich Probleme , die liefen auf dem Radweg und nicht auf dem Fußweg.
> 
> ...



Sorry Udo, aber als wir auf die Idee kamen (kurz nach 10), warst Du dann wohl schon unterwegs. Evlt klappts demnächst ja mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. März 2006)

_*Winterabschlusstour *_(hoffentlich)

Mit dem Gedanken, die letzte Wintertour dieser Saison zu fahren, trafen sich heute Renate (Harnas), Maria (TheBody), Marco (Spooky), Michael (Splash) und ich zentral im 7-Gebirge auf der Magarethenhöhe. Wir starteten mit der Umrundung des Lohrbergs. Aufgrund zum Teil stark vereister Wege sahen wir aus Sicherheitsgründen davon ab, fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Trails zu fahren. Weiter über diverse leichte Trails vorbei und über die Rosenau kamen wir auch an den Freeclimb Felsen vorbei und rundeten die Tour mit der Abfahrt über den Bitweg ab. Am Milchhäusschen trennte sich dann Marco von der Gruppe, nachdem Maria aufgrund akutem Kälteempfinden ca. 45 Minuten vorher das Handtuch warf. Wegen der schnell sinkenden Temperaturen klagten annähernd alle über Schaltungsprobleme, denn vorher aufgeworfenes Tauwasser und Matsch fror Schalungen nahezu komplett ein (Singlespeeder in min. 2 Fällen)! Daher geht mein erster Dank an Renate, die so freundlich war, am Ende der Tour mich mit dem Auto nach Hause zu chauffieren. Des weiteren danken wir Marco fürs Guiden und Micha für das Ausschreiben der Tour. 
_Eckdaten: 17km | 470 Hm_





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Splash (12. März 2006)

Es war wirklich eine schöne, wenngleich auch sehr kalte Tour . Es waren für mich auch neue und durchaus schöne Spots dabei, die ich nicht kannte und ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal - dann aber mit besserem Wetter


----------



## Red Devil (13. März 2006)

Hey Leute,

habe leider erst etwas zuspät gelesen das ihr gestern um 15.30 im 7GB unterwegs gewesen seid (Hatten den Babysitter schon für Mittags bestellt), sonst hätten sich meine Frau und ich auch gerne noch angeschlossen.

So sind wir schon zeitiger durch südliche 7GB (Auge Gottes, Himmerich, Kasbachtal etc.) gefahren.
Zum Teil war es doch arg vereist, aber der Frühling ist ja auf dem Weg, hoffentlich!!!

Gruß Boris aka Red Devile

PS:Versuche am 31.03. mal zum MTB-Stammtisch zu kommen, wenn die Arbeit es zuläßt.


----------



## art.nagel (7. November 2006)

hallo  7gebirgs-biker! ich komme aus bonn und hätte lust mich leuten anzuschließen, die im siebengebirge fahren. wie fahrt ihr denn und wann fahrt ihr wieder? bis dann, arthur


----------

